# PITH- updated 11/28!!!



## angboy

If you have received your PITH pen, please use the contact option here to let me know. I just need one quick sentence saying "angboy received her pen from jssmith" Thanks!

Ones with a line through them are matches where the pen has been received.







PITH 2006 Photo Album

I erased some important info so here it is:

November 30th is the date that everyone is supposed to have their pen to their recipient!

OK, a few updates, that I'm also going to put at the end of where the thread is now, so hopefully everyone will see it.

First, just a little guidance for people wondering what to do next. Now that the matches are made, I'd suggest contacting both the person you're making a pen for and the person who's making a pen for you (hopefully if I say for each person to do both, then at least in one direction it should happen!). You'll obviously need the mailing address for the place/person your pen is going to. You can e-mail the person by finding their name in the members section, and using the contact button.

Second, you can decide between yourself and the other person (whether you're on the giving or receiving end) about posting a picture here before the recipient gets the pen. Most of us tend to post pix of our pen, but if you post one, then it won't be a surprise to the recipient. My personal preference and recommendation would be to send the pen to the recipient and then either one of you can post a picture. Shouldn't they get to see it first, before everyone on the board gets a look at it? 

Third, please do make sure that one of you has taken or takes a picture. Jeff's going to set up a special PITH album, so we'll want to see pix of everyone's pens!

Fourth, Jeff had mentioned that one set of people would receive his mug o' blanks, and the lucky winners are:

drumroll please...

Bud Duffy and Blind_Squirrel



We have 122 participants!!!! 

- your PITH Mistress (I think I may have to insist on being addressed that way from now on- it has an interesting ring to it!

Anyway, here's how it works- if you want to participate, you'll make a pen for a randomly selected member and a randomly selected member will be making a pen for you. I'm going to close out people signing up on Oct. 20th, so you have clsoe to 2 weeks to decide if you want to participate. You'll be asked to get your pen to your recipient by the end of Nov, so you'll have a little over a month to make it.

Please don't sign up if you aren't going to follow through and make a pen for someone. I've only participated once before and I got my pen (thanks Chris!), but I know that inevitably a few people disappear without sending their pen (and then I may get blamed) so please don't do that to one of your fellow forum members, or me!

122 people!! 

Here are the matches:

<s>1080Wayne	makes a pen for	Darley</s>
<s>airrat	makes a pen for	brokenbit</s>
<s>angboy	makes a pen for	Boomalia</s>
<s>ashaw	makes a pen for	Ranic</s>
<s>aussie_chick	makes a pen for	johncrane</s>
<s>bananajeep	makes a pen for	bradbn4</s>
<s>bca1313	makes a pen for	bmac</s>
BigL	makes a pen for	jtate
BigRob777 	makes a pen for	Dario
<s>Blind_Squirrel 	makes a pen for	TomJ</s>
<s>bmac	makes a pen for	jdodom</s>
<s>Bob A	makes a pen for	melogic</s>
<s>BobNashvillega	makes a pen for	Woodnknots</s>
<s>Boomalia	makes a pen for	Ron Mc</s>
<s>bradbn4	makes a pen for	gerryr</s>
<s>BRobbins629 	makes a pen for	NavyDiver (Daniel)</s>
<s>broitblat	makes a pen for	jeffj13</s>
brokenbit	makes a pen for	jacurl
<s>Bucurestean	makes a pen for	clewless</s>
Bud Duffy	makes a pen for	Blind_Squirrel 
<s>Butcher	makes a pen for	rpasto92</s>
buzzb	makes a pen for	jkoehler
<s>byounghusband	makes a pen for	epson</s>
<s>carverken 	makes a pen for	bca1313</s>
<s>Charles	makes a pen for	jthompson1995</s>
<s>chigdon	makes a pen for	byounghusband</s>
<s>cigarman	makes a pen for	Monty</s>
<s>clewless	makes a pen for	jbburri</s>
<s>clthayer 	makes a pen for	jcl</s>ark58
<s>cozee	makes a pen for	bananajeep</s>
<s>Dario	makes a pen for	mick</s>
<s>Darley	makes a pen for	Trapsho</s>oter
<s>DocStram	makes a pen for	Doghouse</s>
<s>Doghouse	makes a pen for	BigRob777 </s>
<s>Draken	makes a pen for	massman</s>
<s>elody21	makes a pen for	Papabear</s>
<s>emackrell	makes a pen for	TheHeretic</s>
<s>epson	makes a pen for	GregMuller</s>
<s>fiferb	makes a pen for	Radman</s>
<s>Firefyter-emt	makes a pen for	Scott </s>
<s>fritzmccorkle	makes a pen for	martyb</s>
<s>Geo in Winnipeg 	makes a pen for	jssmith3</s>
<s>gerryr	makes a pen for	Rochester</s>
<s>GregMuller	makes a pen for	jwoodwright</s>
hdbblue	makes a pen for	1080Wayne
<s>its_virgil 	makes a pen for	Bob A</s>
<s>jacurl	makes a pen for	woodchuckd </s>
<s>jahlg	makes a pen for	BRobbins629</s> 
<s>jb_pratt	makes a pen for	jcarrell </s>
<s>jbburri	makes a pen for	Draken</s>
jcarrell 	makes a pen for	carverken 
<s>jclark58	makes a pen for	airrat</s>
<s>jdodom	makes a pen for	Jim in Oakville</s>
<s>JDPens	makes a pen for	MesquiteMan</s>
<s>jeffj13	makes a pen for	mrcook4570</s>
Jerry Adams	makes a pen for	Tbone
<s>Jim15	makes a pen for	chigdon</s>
<s>Jim in Oakville	makes a pen for	DocStram</s>
<s>jjenk02	makes a pen for	tcastel</s>
jkoehler	makes a pen for	tnilmer1
Johnathan	makes a pen for	Bud Duffy
<s>johncrane	makes a pen for	rtgleck</s>
<s>jssmith3	makes a pen for	angboy</s>
<s>jtate	makes a pen for	jjenk02</s>
<s>jthompson1995	makes a pen for	splinter99</s>
<s>jwoodwright	makes a pen for	Sylvanite</s>
<s>ken69912001	makes a pen for	B</s>igL
<s>Kurt Aebi	makes a pen for	Schneider </s>
<s>LanceD	makes a pen for	redbulldog</s>
<s>lwalden	makes a pen for	Kurt Aebi</s>
Lynn Livingston	makes a pen for	Butcher
<s>Malainse	makes a pen for	clthayer </s>
<s>martyb	makes a pen for	Charles</s>
<s>massman	makes a pen for	emackrell</s>
MDWine 	makes a pen for	Malainse
<s>melogic	makes a pen for	ashaw</s>
<s>meshel	makes a pen for	tone</s>
MesquiteMan	makes a pen for	fritzmccorkle
<s>mick	makes a pen for	Tubby</s>
<s>Monty	makes a pen for	wood-of-1kind</s>
<s>mrcook4570	makes a pen for	smoky10</s>
<s>mrplace	makes a pen for	fiferb</s>
<s>NavyDiver (Eric)	makes a pen for	elody21</s>
<s>NavyDiver (Daniel)	makes a pen for	Towbar15</s>
nilsatcraft 	makes a pen for	buzzb
<s>OKLAHOMAN 	makes a pen for	Johnathan</s>
<s>ozmandus	makes a pen for	Ukpenmaker</s>
<s>Papabear	makes a pen for	JDPens</s>
<s>Penmonkey	makes a pen for	cigar</s>man
<s>pmichris	makes a pen for	Firefyter-emt</s>
<s>pssherman	makes a pen for	tweetfaip</s>
<s>punkinn	makes a pen for	woodmarc </s>
<s>Radman	makes a pen for	mrplace</s>
<s>Ranic	makes a pen for	lwalden</s>
<s>redbulldog	makes a pen for	MDWine </s>
<s>Rob	makes a pen for	Bucurestean</s>
<s>Rochester	makes a pen for	meshel</s>
<s>Ron Mc	makes a pen for	OKLAHOMAN </s>
<s>rpasto92	makes a pen for	tonyhamm</s>
<s>rtgleck	makes a pen for	aussie_chick</s>
Schneider 	makes a pen for	jb_pratt
Scott 	makes a pen for	Lynn Livingston
<s>smoky10	makes a pen for	Tea Clipper</s>
<s>splinter99	makes a pen for	jahlg</s>
<s>Sylvanite	makes a pen for	cozee</s>
TBone	makes a pen for	NavyDiver (Eric)
tcastel	makes a pen for	nilsatcraft 
Tea Clipper	makes a pen for	pmichris
<s>TheHeretic	makes a pen for	ozmandus</s>
tnilmer1	makes a pen for	hdbblue
TomJ	makes a pen for	Jerry Adams
<s>tone	makes a pen for	Jim15</s>
<s>tonyhamm	makes a pen for	its_virgil </s>
<s>Towbar15	makes a pen for	LanceD</s>
<s>Trapshooter	makes a pen for	R</s>ob
<s>Tubby	makes a pen for	pssherman</s>
<s>tweetfaip	makes a pen for	BobNashvillega</s>
<s>Ukpenmaker	makes a pen for	Geo in Winni</s>peg 
<s>woodchuckd 	makes a pen for	ken69912001</s>
<s>woodmarc 	makes a pen for	pun</s>kinn
Woodnknots	makes a pen for	Penmonkey
<s>wood-of-1kind	makes a pen for	broitblat</s>


----------



## gerryr

I'm in.  I'll send you an email.  And, just so you know, it will be all your fault if someone defaults.[]  Then you have to make a pen to make up for it.[}]


----------



## clewless

Count me in Angela![][}]


----------



## jthompson1995

Count me in, too.


----------



## fiferb

I'm in.


----------



## LanceD

Count me in. Email sent.


----------



## tonyhamm

Angela,

Count me in for the PITH.  I have participated for the last two years and it is great fun.  I have also sent an email as requested.

Tony


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Don't want to miss the 'calling' this time around. Deal me in. Thanks for volunteering

-Peter-


----------



## Ron Mc

How can I pass up all the fun?
I'm in.[]


----------



## bca1313

You can count me in.  Sounds fun.

ben


----------



## chigdon

I'm in.


----------



## lwalden

I'm in. Will send e-mail momentarily.....


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I'm in.  I'll send you an email.  And, just so you know, it will be all your fault if someone defaults.[]  Then you have to make a pen to make up for it.[}]



OK, no one else can sign up. The list is closed! I have to protect myself b/c of gerryr's rule that I didn't know about! [][]

OK, just kidding, I'm sure gerryr will split making those extra pens with me! [}][}]


----------



## jeff

Angela, after the PITH finishes, please draw one of the matched pairs at random and I'll send both members one of my Mug-O-Blanks packages. That's a dozen blanks and an IAP coffee mug. (Both members must complete the swap!)

I appreciate your participation in this, and many thanks to Angela for running it!


----------



## twoofakind

What are the rules for the pen.(i.e.-what pen kit, minimum value/max value) There may not be rules, but I am just curious about the standards.
Andy


----------



## jkoehler

count me in.
the anticipation the last time was fun.


----------



## rpasto92

sounds like fun...I'm game...I'll send you an email too.


----------



## Jim15

I'm in Angela.


----------



## Bucurestean

Count me in too. Sounds like great fun, kind of like an early Christmas gift.
Thanks,
Adrian in Indy[]


----------



## Ranic

Count me in. email sent


----------



## its_virgil

I'm in also. Thanks Angela for doing this. 

I see no reason to do just one a year. Let's do one every four months...Those who want to participate can and the othes don't have to. I see it as a great way to build a collection of other penturner's pens. Its cheaper than buying one...all it costs is a kit and a blank and a little time. If one thinks sending a titanium gold baron and receiving a 10K slimline seems unfair then maybe one should not participate in this  swap. We all know the rules and if we choose to participate then we should do so with the right attitude. Although, I would not be against setting some kind of standards, but they are not needed. Just give the rules and lets play ball. Just my thoughts.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## gerryr

I agree with Don, with one exception.  Angela has to make clones of Blaize.[][][:0]


----------



## Bob A

Count me in too.  Email on the way.


----------



## tweetfaip

I'm in.  Email sent.

Eric


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Seems like fun count me in


----------



## jkoehler

I think the only suggestion last time was that you try something you hadn't tried before. 
another thing is that nobody should feel nervous about not being able to live up to someones standards. 
most if not all recipients treat the pen(s) they get as a great addition to their collection. 
( at least I think Don did. )

just my 2 cents.


----------



## NavyDiver

Sounds like fun!  I'm in.


----------



## Tea Clipper

I'm in! []


----------



## mick

Missed it last time......I'm in for this one!!!


----------



## mrcook4570

Count me in.


----------



## broitblat

Sounds like a good way to get rid of... err, I mean I like the idea!

  -Barry
Barry Roitblat
Bellevue, WA


----------



## JDPens

This sounds really cool!
Count me in!


----------



## Rob

I'm in.  Wasn't a member during the last one and sounds like fun.

Rob


----------



## BRobbins629

I'm in. Will we know something about our partner to customize?


----------



## tcastel

Count me in. Now I just have to dig through my blank collection to find just the right blank.


----------



## jtate

Add me to the list!


----------



## massman

Hey Angela,
I responded via email as well and look forward to making and getting a pen for and from someone.[]

Bernie


www.writingwood.com


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />  Angela has to make clones of Blaize.[][][:0]



No, no, no, Angela make more Lola clones. After all <s>Blaize</s> is only the 'little' sister and size does matter.[:I][)]

-Peter-


----------



## gerryr

You are absolutely correct Peter, I forgot.[]


----------



## bmac

I'm in. Was a blast last time, so looking forward to another great pen. E-mail sent.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## ken69912001

I would like to get in also. Email sent.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />  Angela has to make clones of Blaize.[][][:0]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, Angela make more Lola clones. After all <s>Blaize</s> is only the 'little' sister and size does matter.[:I][)]
> 
> -Peter-
Click to expand...


I guess if I'm going to do that, I should manipulate things so that at least it's a male member who gets a pen from me. Probably wouldn't take any cheating though since the odds are I'll get a male. But what if who I get doesn't want a pen like [:X]Lola? Or are there no men out there that would object to that? [}][}]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />I'm in. Will we know something about our partner to customize?



Once the names are given out, you'll be contacting that person to get their mailing info, you could certainly ask them if they have any preferences, or you could do some detective work and look at what kinds of pens they've made or comments they've made on other people's pens. Sometimes it's not that hard to figure out people's preferences- like I know who really appreciates Lola and Blaze, I know that Billy likes girlie colors like me (and appreciates Lola and Blaze, Peter is much more into wood than other materials (and once again, appreciates Lola and Blaze! But that's what I did last time!


----------



## clthayer

I'm in and can't wait, email sent.  I already have a good idea of what I'm gonna send too, plus a blank or two out of the same wood.

Christian


----------



## cozee

This will be my first time. Go easy on me. I still consider myself green at turning but I'm in. I'll send an e-mail.

Oh, almost forgot. There are girlie colors??!!!!!![]


----------



## mrplace

Sign me up! Any guidlines or pre-reqs?


----------



## g.alemy0218

Angela, Count me in!!!!

Thanks 
Gregg


----------



## jwoodwright

Count me in.  Did the Original and the next yearly.  Was unable to do January one due to Health Issues.  E Mail on the way.[]


----------



## Dario

Is there room for one more? []


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Can I play Too!!!!!

Count me in please!![]


----------



## tnilmerl

I already have the vision of the pen I'll create.  Count me in...


----------



## Rochester

Count me in.  e-mail sent
rochester


----------



## Penmonkey

I'm in! I am going to start on the pen today.


----------



## Charles

Count me in again Angela, email being sent. This was great last time and look forward to the early holiday gift.


----------



## Trapshooter

Count me in[]  Email to follow


----------



## Towbar15

I'm in. Email on the way.


----------



## jb_pratt

Count me in again, email sent


----------



## jjenk02

I'm in, e-mail sent[8D]


----------



## Tubby

I am in.  Last year was great fun!!

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## woodmarc

I'm in. Sounds like Fun!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

I'm in! []


----------



## Malainse

Add me to the list.....Sound like fun,  email sent


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

I'm in! []


----------



## wayneis

Put my name in the hat.

Wayne


----------



## punkinn

Add me, Angela!   It was wonderful last time!

Nancy


----------



## TellicoTurning

I'm in... sounds like fun.


----------



## Butcher

I'll play.  Email going out shortly.


----------



## Draken

Ok, I'm in, and I have an idea for a pen style I haven't seen before.  I just hope it works out, but if it fails, don't worry, I'll send a decent one, and it won't be a slimline!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## tone

Me too. email sent

Tony


----------



## bradbn4

Put me on this list - my back has been feeling much better over the last few weeks so I can go back to my lathe.  The lathe has been under the dust sheets too many months.

If all else fails I have a back up pen (non-slim line) ready to go - but I perfer to make a new pen.

Bradbn4 - Just sent an e-mail message

btw - what is "your e-mail addy written"?
______________________????  

[?]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> <br />Put me on this list - my back has been feeling much better over the last few weeks so I can go back to my lathe.  The lathe has been under the dust sheets too many months.
> 
> If all else fails I have a back up pen (non-slim line) ready to go - but I perfer to make a new pen.
> 
> Bradbn4 - Just sent an e-mail message
> 
> btw - what is "your e-mail addy written"?
> ______________________????
> 
> [?]



That just means tell me what your e-mail address is, so we have a way to contact you in addition to through this forum!

Angela


----------



## BigRob777

Angela,
Please count me in.  Thanks for doing this.  I know it gets some bad publicity sometimes, but I'm up for it.  The pen I got last time was really cool.  I've got some nice stuff I've been needing an excuse to turn.
Rob


----------



## johncrane

me too should be fun.[]


----------



## airrat

im in for it, email sent


----------



## pmichris

Please put me in the hat, the last two have been great fun.
my email is chrisr@summitfs.com (that is the fastest one anyway.)
Thanks for doing this it is a great way to see what others are doing and to make new friends.

Chris


----------



## emackrell

Sounds like great fun!  I'm in.  Email on its way.

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## smoky10

I'm in too.


----------



## brokenbit

I'm in

Bernie


----------



## UKpenmaker

Count me in Ang, i missed out on the previous one.[]


----------



## gerryr

All right!  We got US, OZ, Canada and UK.  How about France and Belgium, step right up guys.[]


----------



## jssmith3

Count me in, I have finally been released to start turning again!!!!!   Had another set back but I am back to cause trouble again. [}]

Missed you all,
Janet


----------



## Radman

I'm down too.  PM sent earlier today[8D]


----------



## epson

I'm in too.


----------



## bananajeep

Count me in.

Mike
johnson.md@sbcglobal.net


----------



## gerryr

Welcome to the IAP, Mike.  How about hopping over to the Introductions forum and telling us about yourself, maybe show us some pictures of your work.


----------



## buzzb

Count me in

Dad  (buzzb)


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by buzzb_
> <br />Count me in
> 
> Dad  (buzzb)



Hhhmmm. what do you think guys and gals, should I let him in to participate? He didn't e-mail as requested (and he certainly knows my e-mail addy). I think he thinks he can use some family connections[8D] to get in anyway...

But I suppose I shouldn't be too smart-mouthed since he's supposed to be working on a jig that we both can use to hold pen parts for powder coating, so I guess I'll let him in.

But don't anyone else expect such special treatment! [}][}]


----------



## angboy

Now on a serious note- several people have expressed some concerns about the PITH. I know that when it was last done, there were some people who never sent their pens. I'm not sure how many in total. I know that a few nice members made an extra pen and if I remember correctly, everyone ended up getting a pen. But, the experience was at least taken away from to some extent, when it's supposed to be a positive thing all around.

The people who participate and do send a pen for someone else generally put a lot of time, effort and generosity into it. And it really sucks to see the experience ruined for someone who made a pen for the person they were paired with, but then they don't get a pen.

There are some reasons at times to wonder about the genuineness of someone's intentions when they post that they want to participate. A lot of us are well known around the forum (don't hurt my ego by telling me I'm not![]), and people do feel comfortable with the people who've been around awhile and whose names pop up frequently. But there are a lot of new people on the board at all times- I was new once and everyone starts out that way, most probably become members who stay around and are decent people, but there can be a bad apple in the bunch. Or someone who's well known may have turned out to not be reliable in their participation. 

I don't really want this thread to be taken up with lengthy discussions about this or negativity, but what I'd like to ask is if anyone has any suggestions of any possible ways to lessen the chances that someone might turn out to be a deadbeat, please e-mail me with your idea(s). Please don't post it here, b/c I don't want to taint the fun of the PITH beyond my tainting of it by posting this. [V][V]


----------



## Snazzypens

Angboy, I know I was in another swap total different than pen exchange another craft I do. We had to do an incase one. It was sent to the coordinator when we signed up. It was only sent out if we did not reach our commitment nd you could not join until your JIC (just in case was in the coordinators hand) So that way someone got sick or for some other reason could not keep there end of teh bargain that pen was sent to party that missed out. Then after each 6 months and those that were no longer involved in the swap there JIC were sent onto a charity for fund raising.
It worked quite good
Toni


----------



## elody21

Anyboy, Just checking to make sure you got my e-mail to you to count me in. Alice


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />Anyboy, Just checking to make sure you got my e-mail to you to count me in. Alice



Yep, you're in!


----------



## airrat

angboy, there is no way to guarentee that everyone will do it.  All we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Ron Mc

It appears that we have a great group here that are going to participate![]
This will be lot's of fun once again!


----------



## redbulldog

Angela:
Count me in also, I don't want to be left out!


----------



## Scott

OK, OK!  Count me in!   [8D]

Scott.


----------



## Dario

100 and counting...is this the biggest PITH so far?


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />100 and counting...is this the biggest PITH so far?



Boy, that's a little obsessive Dario, since you must have counted every name! I knew it was 100, but all I have to do is subtract the line number I'm on in the spreadsheet from the number of blank ones I left at the top and I have an answer. I have to give you credit for trudging through that!


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I am in too, e-mail sent! []


----------



## gerryr

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />100 and counting...is this the biggest PITH so far?



Not yet.  The previous one had 111 participants.


----------



## Darley

Angela, could you count me in, I didn't make any turning yet but will find a nice pen to send to the lucky guy in the States


----------



## Monty

Angela,
Better late than never. Count me in also.


----------



## BobNashvillega

Angela add me last years was great fun hopefully I can provide a better pen this year, of course some like deer antler slims but that was the extent of my talent back then.  Maybe someone could get a pine cone pen or better this year


----------



## TomJ

I am in.  Sounds like a lot of fun.  I will email my address.

Tom Johnston


----------



## Papabear

I'll participate if I'm allowed to.  I just joined this forum.  So I don't know if I have to pay "dues" or something.[8)]


----------



## jclark58

Longtime lurker, first time poster.  Please count me in.

Jason


----------



## wood-of-1kind

bump, bump

the deadline is approaching. Please, let's have a few more participants so that our PITH mistress(Angela) will have an all time participation record. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## ashaw

Angela
Just sent you an E-Mail.  Iam in.

Thanks


----------



## gerryr

[:0]We did it.  By my count there are now 112 participants.  Papabear needs to send Angela an email cuz he's not on the official list.  Alan's not there either but he just joined up.

Once again, for those people who made their very first post in this thread, please go the Introductions forum and introduce yourselves.


----------



## rpasto92

This is like Christmas Eve...I'm dying to find out who I am going to get to swap with.  You will be letting us know at 12:01 right?[]


----------



## gerryr

Ryan, I think people have until midnight tomorrow to sign up, so tomorrow is Christmas eve.


----------



## rpasto92

This feels like Christmas Eve...wait, I said that already didn't I?


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by rpasto92_
> <br />This is like Christmas Eve...I'm dying to find out who I am going to get to swap with.  You will be letting us know at 12:01 right?[]



Uuhhmmm... that depends on what my social calender ends up looking like tonight! I'm actually out of town- I didn't think about that when I was setting the deadline. But thanks to modern technology, I was able to bring my laptop and have been able to keep up the last few days. I'll TRY to get it done tonight, but if I don't, then at least have some vicarious enjoyment of the fact that that'll mean I'm out having fun, and I know how important that is to all the 100+ people who signed up! [][]


----------



## rpasto92

well as long as you have a beer for me too then I can wait.  It will be an interesting night for you if the other 100+ people say the same thing[]  You'll be looking like [xx(] in the morning.


----------



## pssherman

PITH mistress,
Is Navydiver making 2 pens?
Your new title is fine unless one of us PITHers is dyslexic. LOL

Paul in AR


----------



## Penmonkey

It's 12:13 and I'm dieing to know the results![xx(]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by pssherman_
> <br />PITH mistress,
> 
> Your new title is fine unless one of us PITHers is dyslexic. LOL
> 
> Paul in AR



Hhmm... hadn't thought of that!

Yes, NavyDiver was greedy and wanted to GET two pens so I told him he had to MAKE two to get two (OK, now don't everyone start sending me e-mails saying you want 2 too and will make 2!).

Actually, I was trying to inflate the nunmbers to be sure this PITH had more than the last one! Good eye- if anyone else noticed, they didn't comment on it.

OK, OK, seriously, one's for one of his sons, who doesn't have a username, so I just put him down twice.

Rpasto92, that would be really bad if I had to drink that many beers, especially since I don't like beer. But I'll drink a glass of wine for you, and maybe for the next 5 or 6 who ask, but beyond that, I'm going to have to start turning people down!


----------



## Penmonkey

Will you drink a glass of wine for a minor? Please?


----------



## NavyDiver

Both boys wanted to participate.  Older son has his own username (JDPens); younger son is 11 and doesn't have one so Angela listed him with me.  As far as being greedy, I may confiscate both their pens so I have 3 [].


----------



## mrcook4570

What happens if NavyDiver draws his own name? And JDPens draws the other NavyDiver name? []


----------



## Penmonkey

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />What happens if NavyDiver draws his own name? And JDPens draws the other NavyDiver name? []



Then he saves $1.50 on shipping[]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />What happens if NavyDiver draws his own name? And JDPens draws the other NavyDiver name? []



That's where the PITH Mistress gets to overwrite the random drawing a little bit and re-draw for someone! (Oh, the power's starting to go to my head!) Same thing if I get my dad or he gets me. []


----------



## angboy

OK, I posted an updated list that's who all is signed up as of 7 pm EST. I have to go out and drink some wine for a few people- Travis asked so nicely I have to at least have one for him and do some contributing to the delinquency (don't anyone tell his mom or Fangar). But I'll try to post the matches ASAP!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Count me in.
It was great last year with I believe 111 participants. This year it should be even greater.


----------



## fritzmccorkle

you didn't tell me buzz was doing this.  i guess i better get in unless it's too late.


----------



## splinter99

If its not too late..put me in so you have an even number,,(no I wont send someone a wallmart pen..lol)


----------



## Fangar

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />OK, I posted an updated list that's who all is signed up as of 7 pm EST. I have to go out and drink some wine for a few people- Travis asked so nicely I have to at least have one for him and do some contributing to the delinquency (don't anyone tell his mom or Fangar). But I'll try to post the matches ASAP!



I am watching you young lady. []

Fangar


----------



## fritzmccorkle

i like the new title.  i was once a pith apprentice but am now a pith lord (there can be only two)


----------



## redbulldog

PITH Lady:
Thanks for all of your efforts on this, now it is time for you to get a rest, before more fun starts.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

How do we go about getting the address of the person that we are making the pen for?


----------



## Radman

Send them a PM and ask for it....


----------



## Penmonkey

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />OK, I posted an updated list that's who all is signed up as of 7 pm EST. I have to go out and drink some wine for a few people- Travis asked so nicely I have to at least have one for him and do some contributing to the delinquency (don't anyone tell his mom or Fangar). But I'll try to post the matches ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching you young lady. []
> 
> Fangar
Click to expand...


James, how do end up seeing everything that's important?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

I've already started to work on a pen for my <s>victim</s>, er rather my exchange partner(Barry).

-Peter-[]


----------



## angboy

Officer Fangar... it's really just grape juice!

I really appreciate everyone's thanks and support in doing this. I had fun doing it, even though it does take some time and effort. And I can't wait to see the pens that everyone makes for each other. I can't quite take a breather yet, since I also signed up for PITH- I wouldn't want to disappoint boomalia. I'll probably have the pen made in a few days, but then it'll sit in my shop unassembled, where I always get hung up, for several weeks... No, I'll try not to do it that way this time... I think the PITH Mistress shouldn't turn out to be a deadbeat, that'd be pretty sad.


----------



## fritzmccorkle

i looked in the members section and can't find a MartyB.  am i making one for a fictional character?  how do i contact them?


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />i looked in the members section and can't find a MartyB.  am i making one for a fictional character?  how do i contact them?



Don't know if this link will take you to his member page, but if it doesn't, I found it under members and then doing a search by that member name:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/pop_profile.asp?mode=display&id=3016

Were you starting to think I was just messing with your head? []


----------



## fritzmccorkle

ok, i found it now.  i went to the M page, but had thought they were alphabetical (imagine that), but they're listed by number of posts and he wasn't on the first page.

f


----------



## airrat

When you go to the member section just click on member name and that will make it alphabetic.


----------



## Ron Mc

Fantastic!
OKLAHOMAN be sure and e-mail me your address so that I can send your pen when it is completed![]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Ron E-mail sent OH BOY!![][]OH BOY!![][] OH BOY!! I'm going to have a Ron Mc Pen





> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Fantastic!
> OKLAHOMAN be sure and e-mail me your address so that I can send your pen when it is completed![]


----------



## bud duffy

Hey BlindSquirrel send me your address as there is no contact info in your profile.   XXXXbduff01athotmaildotcomXXXXXX

               Thanks    Bud


----------



## redbulldog

MDWine:
Please send me your address so I can send you a pen IAW PITH.

Thanks: redbulldog


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by bud duffy_
> <br />Hey BlindSquirrel send me your address as there is no contact info in your profile.   XXXXbduff01athotmaildotcomXXXXXX
> 
> Thanks    Bud



PM sent! []


----------



## broitblat

Not having participated in a PITH before, I have a question:

Are there any traditions about posting/not posting pictures before or after sending them off?


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> <br />Not having participated in a PITH before, I have a question:
> 
> Are there any traditions about posting/not posting pictures before or after sending them off?



In the Last PITH the sender usually waited until the pen was received before posting a picture for all to see. You might want to ask the person you are sending a pen to if they would like a preview because in my case I opted for the preview and the pen was even better than the picture.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />- your PITH Mistress (I think I may have to insist on being addressed that way from now on- it has an interesting ring to it!



So Angela,

Can we count on you running the PITH from now on? I mean if you want to insist on being called the PITH Mistress then you need to keep the office that goes along with the title? [}]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />- your PITH Mistress (I think I may have to insist on being addressed that way from now on- it has an interesting ring to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Angela,
> 
> Can we count on you running the PITH from now on? I mean if you want to insist on being called the PITH Mistress then you need to keep the office that goes along with the title? [}]
Click to expand...


I guess I may have to continue... I don't think I can bear to part with the title!


----------



## angboy

First, just a little guidance for people wondering what to do next. Now that the matches are made, I'd suggest contacting both the person you're making a pen for and the person who's making a pen for you (hopefully if I say for each person to do both, then at least in one direction it should happen!). You'll obviously need the mailing address for the place/person your pen is going to. You can e-mail the person by finding their name in the members section, and using the contact button.

Second, you can decide between yourself and the other person (whether you're on the giving or receiving end) about posting a picture here before the recipient gets the pen. Most of us tend to post pix of our pen, but if you post one, then it won't be a surprise to the recipient. My personal preference and recommendation would be to send the pen to the recipient and then either one of you can post a picture. Shouldn't they get to see it first, before everyone on the board gets a look at it? []

Third, please do make sure that one of you has taken or takes a picture. Jeff's going to set up a special PITH album, so we'll want to see pix of everyone's pens!

Fourth, Jeff had mentioned that one set of people would receive his mug o' blanks, and the lucky winners are:

drumroll please...

Bud Duffy and Blind_Squirrel


----------



## jjenk02

Boo Hisss,I smell a fix [] I should have won the cup of pens[}]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

<b>_<u>Woo Hoo!!!</b>_</u> [][]


----------



## tnilmerl

Send cheese. I got the w(h)ine.....


----------



## jeff

Send your PITH photos to me and I'll post them. Include the MEMBER NAME of the maker and the recipient and a brief description of the pen if you like. 

Please have your photo cropped to no more than 600 px in the largest dimension and no more than 250K file size. 

Once I get a few photos uploaded, I'll post the link to the album.


----------



## rpasto92

BUTCHER...calling BUTCHER...come in BUTCHER.  Lynn and I are having problems getting in tought with you buddie.  She needs your address to send you a pen and I need to send you my address.  I tried using the email link but perhaps your address is out of date in your profile?


----------



## jeff

More photo info...

Please submit only one photo. Nicely cropped & properly sized is MUCH apreciated. 

I've had a couple of special requests... both identical actually, to post a photo but not reveal the maker and recipient until after the swap is done. Folks, I try to devote as much of my time as possible to the site, but there are limits. I don't really have the time to go back and edit what would be a couple hundred photo descriptions, so please submit your photos when you are ready for me to post the maker and recipient info.

THANKS! I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## ken69912001

I get no reponse from Woodchuckd. I dont know if he recieved my address or not. He is new to this group.


----------



## gerryr

I would recommend that anyone who is not getting a response from the person is supposed to make them a pen post it here.  Maybe the pens for those people should be held until there is a positive response from them.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

No response from Johnathan as of yet, I guess he's on the road making music, If anyone knows his address e-mail it to me. Thanks


----------



## bud duffy

Yea what he said!!!  WOOO  HOOOO     [][)][][][][)][^]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Been contacted by Johnathan and everythings good, he's just been very busy, now it's time for me to get to turning. Thanks Peter and BTW I recived your package today


----------



## Snazzypens

I am still awaiting on John Crane Response so I think he may be away because I have not yet seen his posts eithers
Toni


----------



## johncrane

Email sent Toni


----------



## Snazzypens

thanks


----------



## martyb

Charles, you out there Charles?


----------



## jwoodwright

Sent email to Sylvanite...  Waiting for response.[]


----------



## Butcher

> _Originally posted by rpasto92_
> <br />BUTCHER...calling BUTCHER...come in BUTCHER.  Lynn and I are having problems getting in tought with you buddie.  She needs your address to send you a pen and I need to send you my address.  I tried using the email link but perhaps your address is out of date in your profile?




I'm here.  Just got back from vacation.  I'm still in and will respond to the emails shortly.

Butch


----------



## melogic

HEY! I got my pen today from Bob A, and might I say it is a wonderful piece of art. It is a Churchill made with Afzelia Burl. Thanks Bob for wonderful work of art and it is going into my personal collection. I am sending a picture to jeff as soon as I post this message here. Thanks Angela for putting this together! I love these PITH and I think we should have them a little more often.


----------



## Orgtech

I'd like to get in if it's still possible. Thanks


----------



## Snazzypens

Just notifying both PITH Leaders and John Crane My PITH pen will be posted in the morning. John I hope you like it
bye
Toni[]


----------



## Snazzypens

HOT Bloody hot send us some cold down this way.[]
Toni

Hmm.[:I] John I posted this after I read your post. but it jumped ahead so if your confused about what I am talking about it is the weather. I don't know how it went in front of his question..Wierd
bye Toni


----------



## johncrane

l think you maybe the first too post Toni l'm dame sure l will like it' whats the weather like up there' its dame cold here. l had too use my gas heater in the shed. l'm also just about finished my pith pen.


----------



## rpasto92

Are there any pictures posted yet?  I admit I don't always read every post so maybe I missed a link?  Also, my PITH pen was sent on Friday and I have a picture bt I'm waiting to post until I know the recipient gets it.


----------



## jeff

Only one photo has been submitted so far.

HERE is the IAP photo album.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Only one photo has been submitted so far.
> 
> HERE is the IAP photo album.



Dang!

I'm sorry I forgot to join in this one.

When our Pen Mistress runs that next one [] I'll be sure to join in.


----------



## jwoodwright

mudder, orgtech (Bruce) posted that he had missed signing up as well...  Maybe you two could swap?[:I]


----------



## jwoodwright

Still waiting on sylvanite...  No response yet...


----------



## Ron Mc

Just a quick follow up for you OKLAHOMAN.
Your pen has been completed and will be loaded on the pony in the morning.
I hope you can get some pictures of it to post.
Have a great evening and it has been a pleasure to design and create this pen for you.[]


----------



## Snazzypens

JOHNCRANE PEN IS SENT!!


----------



## Boomalia

To Ron Mc and RonMc1954, I have made two pens and both will be sent out in the morning. I felt bad sending a wrong email to RonMc1954 for the PITH that I decided to send him a pen, hope you don't mind Angela. He was nice about the wrong email, his emails were friendly, a real IAP member. RonMC sent words of encouragement since I have only only been turning since May, hopefuly he will post my pen once he gets it. On a side note gentlemen, their can only be one Pen Mistress and I have her. She is making a pen for me and I can't wait to see it.
Thanks Angela for running the PITH, it is my first one but won't be my last.
Gary


----------



## fritzmccorkle

the pith mistress makes first rate pens.  you really lucked out on this drawing.  to martyb (my victim) do not despair.  i'll make the deadline.  i'm putting a lot of thought into this hahahaha.  will make shavings some day in the future.


----------



## johncrane

l will be waiting at the front gate for the post'ie Toni it sure will be better than getting bills.


----------



## angboy

Thanks for the nice sentiments Gary and Fritz, I'm very flattered[:I]. I've had to place an order to get some more kits of the one I plan to use for your pen Gary, so there's going to be a little wait on your pen- won't be as fast as you got yours done (BTW, very nice gesture to make a pen for each Ron).

Mudder and orgtech, jwoodwright made a good suggestion about the two of you swapping pens!


----------



## NavyDiver

Mailing question - What's the preferred/most economical way to mail a single pen. It seems like a flat rate envelope is overkill.
Thanks.


----------



## jeff

HEY! get those photos in to me!!! Only one photo submitted so far.

HERE is the IAP photo album.

Send your PITH photos to me and I'll post them. Include the MEMBER NAME of the maker and the recipient and a brief description of the pen if you like. 

Please have your photo cropped to no more than 600 px in the largest dimension and no more than 250K file size. One photo please.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />Mailing question - What's the preferred/most economical way to mail a single pen. It seems like a flat rate envelope is overkill.
> Thanks.



When I've mailed pens to people for other reasons, I've just put them in a cardboard box so there's some protection, then put that into one of the small padded envelopes. Then it only weighs a few ounces and may cost around a dollar to mail. You'd have to decide if you wanted insurance or not of course. I've never had one get damaged or anything doing it this way.


----------



## gerryr

The Priority Mail video cassette boxes work really well, cost to mail is $4.05, IIRC.


----------



## Sylvanite

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />Sent email to Sylvanite...  Waiting for response.[]


John,
Sorry, but your email appears to have gotten lost.  I haven't received it.  I sent you one w/ my address.  

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Butcher

For Ryan (rpasto92), 

It is done and it looks good if I do say so myself...after a couple of false starts (tubes getting stuck)[B)]

Made from a kit you requested and of a material I don't think you have used, hope you like it.[]

Going to try to get it in the mail in the morning.


----------



## byounghusband

Epson,

It's done!![][]  As soon as I get a couple pics, in the mail it goes.  Hope you like it.  Do you want to wait  to get it for the pics to get posted, or can I post them once it is in the mail?  Your call...[]


----------



## epson

You can post the pictures when you are ready.  Thanks


----------



## byounghusband

Epson,
Just got back from  the P.O.  You should have it by Saturday.  Went out Priority.  Sending pics to Jeff for posting.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

TomJ,

The pen is packaged up and will be sent out tomorrow!  I added some extra "fillers" for you to play with!

EDIT:  Your pen is on the way!


----------



## johncrane

l need some (HELP)  Does anybody know the (BEST) way to post my pith pen to the U.S.A from Australia.
so it gets there O.K and not damaged.


----------



## martyb

John, I'd suggest one of the stiff cardboard mailing tubes, or even better, one of the super cheap wood pen boxes.  It's a waste, but that would definitely protect the pen it was carrying.

Charles, pen went out priority today, you should see it Thursday or Friday.  I hope you enjoy it, I went 2-3 steps beyond my normal working level making it.  Feel free to send Jeff a picture of it when it arrives.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />l need some (HELP)  Does anybody know the (BEST) way to post my pith pen to the U.S.A from Australia.
> so it gets there O.K and not damaged.



John I send my pens to the States in pen box from Carbatec and in bubbles padded envelope, you need to fill up the green form CN22 ( and show white paw []usually they ask for driver licence) , I send by AIR , price will be $ 8.50 for up to 250 grs ( 1/2 pound )so usually I add few blanks from OZland, will take 12 to 15 days for your PITH partner to have your pen , hope this  help


----------



## Snazzypens

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />l need some (HELP)  Does anybody know the (BEST) way to post my pith pen to the U.S.A from Australia.
> so it gets there O.K and not damaged.



bubblewrap it real well. You should not have a problem or even a small video box. 
Toni


----------



## johncrane

Thanks Serge for the good oil on the shipping mate! also Toni and Marty thank you' l should be right now.


----------



## cigarman

Monty, your pen should be there by Friday.
 Had trouble deciding which of two to send so I picked out the one I liked best and put it in my pocket and sent you the other [}][]


----------



## Bob A

I recieved in the mail today an outstanding slithering pen from Don Ward.  I had seen Don's pics of his castings before and I know this is said a lot, but his pics don't do them justice.  I'll proudly carry this pen and show it off to everybody.  Don was also very generous with his pen blanks, including a snakeskin Sierra blank.  Thanks so much Don.

Thanks also to Angela, aka the PITH Mistress, and Jeff for this edition of PITH.  I will try to get a pic to Jeff tonight.


----------



## its_virgil

You're welcome Bob. Enjoy the pen and the pens you will make with the blanks.
Do a good turn dailyu!
Don


> _Originally posted by Bob A_
> <br />I recieved in the mail today an outstanding slithering pen from Don Ward.  I had seen Don's pics of his castings before and I know this is said a lot, but his pics don't do them justice.  I'll proudly carry this pen and show it off to everybody.  Don was also very generous with his pen blanks, including a snakeskin Sierra blank.  Thanks so much Don.
> 
> Thanks also to Angela, aka the PITH Mistress, and Jeff for this edition of PITH.  I will try to get a pic to Jeff tonight.


----------



## authentic

Hi all,

I haven't been around in a while and just noticed this thread.

Could someone tell me what PITH is? [:I]  It's probably too late
to participate in the 2006 one, but maybe I can get prepared for 2007? []

Elli


----------



## TellicoTurning

Hey John,
In my former life I could have put you in contact with a good freight forwarder in Melbourne... probably could have gotten it here for a mere "left arm and perhaps other anatomy part"

Probably Postal service will be most economical and usually safe... other prospect is a courier.. they will be expensive though.


----------



## its_virgil

Elli,
PITH = <b>P</b>in <b>I</b>n <b>T</b>he <b>H</b>at. Instead of putting a pen in a hat and drawing, the PITH mistress (lady running the PITH) collected particiapant's names and drew names matching pairs of members. Each member sends a pen to their PITH partner. It is fun and I encourage you to participate in the next one. There is photo album with pictures of traded pens.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by authentic_
> <br />Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been around in a while and just noticed this thread.
> 
> Could someone tell me what PITH is? [:I]  It's probably too late
> to participate in the 2006 one, but maybe I can get prepared for 2007? []
> 
> Elli


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Just a quick follow up for you OKLAHOMAN.
> Your pen has been completed and will be loaded on the pony in the morning.
> I hope you can get some pictures of it to post.
> Have a great evening and it has been a pleasure to design and create this pen for you.[]


The pony xpress showed up at the ranch today and Ron outdid himself. I sent a picture to Jeff to post and he told me he will try to post it tonight, you'all need to see this.


----------



## Snazzypens

Wow there some nice pens turning up in the gallery. I just hope mine holds up against some of them.[:I] I did my best and I did it with the heart of making it special so that the most important part.[] Should nearly be there today or tommorrow. I am so impatient waiting to see if he likes it.[:I]
Toni


----------



## tonyhamm

Don (aka it_virgil),

Just got back from the post office and your pen is on it's way.  I think it is some of my best work so I hope you like it.

It was sent priority so you should have it by Monday.

Tony


----------



## johncrane

TONI its here mate and l love it you have done a great job on it l have e mail'ed you to say thank you. l also forgot to tell you my wife got the mail from the letter box early and didnt see it pushed into the paper hole l was reversing out of my drive way and seen somethink was in the top of my letter box straight away l thought thats my pen l bet and it was. lucky for me l seen it.sorry for this long tread.thanks Toni.would you like to show it.


----------



## Snazzypens

I am glad you loved it. I had posted it at TPS forum board saying it was for my brother because I know a lot of us here are there too. ANd I was not sure if you were a member. I am thrilled that you liked it was a first time with both the scroll saw and the idea so I think it came out pretty good
Bye Toni


----------



## johncrane

Toni l have emailed our pen to Jeff for posting lm not to sure if he has it. If not l keep trying.


----------



## Tea Clipper

I received a beautiful antler pen from Tom (smokey10) and some nice pen blanks too!  I've posted a pic in the PITH album for all to enjoy.  Thanks Tom! []


----------



## Snazzypens

Great thanks John it be better than my photo
Toni


----------



## Draken

Anybody hear from jbburri lately?  I've tried emailing him, and haven't received a response.  He also hasn't posted since Sept. 29th.

Massman, your pen is still in production, so far my concept is coming out okay, I do hope you will enjoy it.  It just needs a few more coats of lacquer and some curing time, then it will be on its way.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Draken

I've heard from jbburri, so we can cancel the APB on him. []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## ashaw

Just received my pen from Mark (melogic) he did great on the pen.  He will be posting the picture thru Jeff.   Thank You Mark your pen is great and thank you for the extra's.

Alan


----------



## redbulldog

I just received my PITH pen from Lance (LanceD) A beautiful pen, thanks Lance.
The picture is already posted.


----------



## its_virgil

I received my PITH pen today from Tony Hamm. Tony made me a buckeye burl sierra. The sierra is one of my favorite kits and buckeye burl is my all time favorite wood. Each piece I've turned has been unpredictable as to how it would look. This one is really nice and Tony did a great job on the selection of pen and wood and also on the turning and finishing. A picture will be sent to Jeff for addition to the PITH album.

Thanks Tony!!

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## melogic

Alan, glad you like it. That was my first attempt at a closed end pen. I got the corian from a local cabinet shop.


----------



## elody21

Navydiver (Eric) I got your pen yesterday! Thanks you so much for tayloring it for a lady by making it out of boxelder! Lots of pink in the wood. Very beautiful! thank you very much. I used it last night! Alice


----------



## NavyDiver

Alice,
Glad you like it.


----------



## elody21

How do I post my PITH pen I made?


----------



## jeff

> _Originally posted by elody21_
> <br />How do I post my PITH pen I made?


Alice, see this post for details.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18017&whichpage=13#189078


----------



## emackrell

"The Heretic" (Dean) - your PITH pen is in the mail!  Hope you like it!  Let me know when you get it so Jeff can publish the photo.

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Ron Mc

Boomalia,
My wonderful pen showed up! It's a wonderful example of a BEB European.
Thank-You so very much. It will look marvelous in my private collection![]

BTW....The card you sent with it that explains the wood type is a great idea! Do you make them yourself?


----------



## Boomalia

Hi Ron Mc
The cards come from my wood supplier, go to www.penblanks.ca and on the left hand side of the page you will see Description Cards. They are a good idea to help sell pens. If you should order from him he is a trustworthy supplier. If not to much trouble can you post the pen and card, I don't have a digital camera. ( Money goes into Pen Supplies )Thanks to Angela for running the PITH.
Gary[]


----------



## Ron Mc

Gary,
I'll try to get some pictures taken tomorrow to send to Jeff.
Thanks for the card info!


----------



## Monty

I received mine from Cigarman. He made a gorgous Black Titanium Baron Rollerball with African Blackwood. Finished with laquer. Sent a pict to Jeff earlier today. Not the best pict but about the best I could do with my old 3.3 megpix camera.


----------



## its_virgil

Here is the picture of the pen Tony Hamm made for me in the current PITH.





do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I received my PITH pen today from Tony Hamm. Tony made me a buckeye burl sierra. The sierra is one of my favorite kits and buckeye burl is my all time favorite wood. Each piece I've turned has been unpredictable as to how it would look. This one is really nice and Tony did a great job on the selection of pen and wood and also on the turning and finishing. A picture will be sent to Jeff for addition to the PITH album.
> 
> Thanks Tony!!
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## johncrane

G'Day RANDY l made your pen on Melbourne cup day  and l have posted it to day air post they told me it would take 7 to 10 working days so you should have it about the 20th let me no when you get it.tanks mate.


----------



## BobNashvillega

Wow nice pen from tweetfaip   and thanks for the blanks
I sent Jeff some pictures, sure he will post them when I recieves the email,  I also sent you copies tweetfaip


----------



## tweetfaip

Bob - glad you liked the pen.  I got the pictures.  Many thanks!

Eric


----------



## jjenk02

Tony, I just finished your pen, I will put it in the mail tomorrow. I hope you enjoy it.[8D]


----------



## jeffj13

Just got my pen from Barry (broitblat)and it is beautiful.  Barry will be posting a pic soon.

Thanks again Barry.

jeff


----------



## jeff

Folks - PLEASE send your photos to me... 250K or less JPEGs

Format of the description:

From [makers full name] (makers memberID) to [recipient's full name] (recipients memberID). 

Look at some of the descriptions in the photo album for examples. THANKS


----------



## gerryr

Rochester,
Your pen is on the way, insured for $250,001.[][:0]


----------



## Darley

Attention Trapshooter, got some bad new for you, this year you will not have a PITH sorry [][xx(][xx(]
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
LOML took it in her possession[][][] so will have to check in my second hand bucket pens [][]
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
Just kidding mate[][][)] will saend it next week as I got some friends from my club who want to see it, now got a problem with this pen ................................he grow legs, just chop off 2 [][]


----------



## byounghusband

Got my pen today from Chigdon.  WOW!!!  Beautiful Amboyna Burl Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen.  Limited Edition to boot.  In a case.  Man o Man!!  [][][][][][][]

Thanks Chris for a wonderful piece of art and Thanks Angela for putting up with all of us PITH Pen Heads!!!!


----------



## broitblat

I have to say, the more I browse through the PITH gallery, the more impressed I am.  I think the PITH has inspired some great results!


----------



## Snazzypens

I agree there is some very talented pen makers in our midst. Good job all the other makers. 
Toni


----------



## Trapshooter

Darley,  good one, I'm on the edge of my seat[]
.
.
.Rob, I just cleaned part of my garage up, working on your pen now, should be done soon.


----------



## jeff

At this moment, I've posted all the PITH photos I've received. If you don't see yours and you sent it to me, please resend it.

250K or less JPEGs, 600px in the largest dimension.

Format of the description: From [makers full name] (makers memberID) to [recipient's full name] (recipients memberID). Look at some of the descriptions in the photo album for examples.

I'd like to see ALL the PITH pens represented in the album!!

THANKS!


----------



## jacurl

I have my pen image up, how do I move it the the PITH photo album.

Joe


----------



## Papabear

Josh - working on your pen.  You'll have it soon.


----------



## Rochester

GerryR,
As you know from my e-mail, I think that the pen is fantastic.  It is made from the lower leg bone of a white-tailed deer.  A truly unique writing instrument.  Thanks again.
Dale Pace (rochester)


----------



## gerryr

Dale,
I'm glad you like it.


----------



## cozee

Hey bananajeep! Didn't get it in the mail on Saturday like I wanted but it did start the journey west yesterday!!! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Rob

Adrian (aka Bucurestean),

Just got back in the country Saturday.  Your pen is finished and will be in the mail this week.  I'll take a photo and send it to Jeff, but I'll wait until late next week to send the photo so you have the first "look".  I hope you will enjoy your pen.

Regards, Rob


----------



## wudnhed

Wish I had gotten in on this.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## jwoodwright

Received my pen from Greg(Muller) really like it and hope he can post a photo.  Having camera problems, so no pix.  Thanks Greg for the pen and the extras!  600 year old Oak and Antler![][][]


----------



## Scott

I received my pen from Lee (Firefyter-emt) a couplr of days ago.  Wow!  What a nice pen!  The picture is up in the ablum.  A snap-cap fountain pen done up in snakewood.  What a beauty!  Thanks Lee!

Scott.


----------



## Radman

Received a very nice pen from Bruce (fiferb) today.  He said he's got a photo and will post it.  It's absolutely a terrific piece.  Great job of turning and the finish is terrific.  Going to be quite the conversation piece.
Thanks again Bruce[][][][][]


----------



## Bucurestean

Thanks Rob,
I can't wait to see the pen. I will let you know as soon as I have it, so you can send the picture in.
Adrian


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Received the nicest creation from Monty this day. Fantastic work and I can't wait until there's a posting in the PITH album. Thanks a million Mannie for the great Jr. Gent(V2) that is now proudly displayed in my ever growing pen collection.

-Peter-[][][][] and one more[]


----------



## fiferb

I received a very beautiful Christmas color pen from MRPlace today. Wow! Perfect fit, finish in a gorgeous Red and Green acrylic.
Thanks!

Radman, glad you like the pen I sent. Photo was sent to Jeff.


----------



## Darley

Scott ( Trapshooter ) you better to camp near by your mail box[], send your pen today, if you need photo to give to Jeff let me know, will send them after you received it, hope you like it


----------



## jeff

All the photos I've received have now been posted. Keep them coming! Ony 1/3 of you have sent in a photo so far. It would be great to have all 122 pens displayed in the album.


----------



## bradbn4

bananajeep

Hmm, I just finished up my pen to send - so I was allowed to look at your fine pen.

Just to say, next time you could just include the packing paperwork that the photo was taken with - I could afford to make a nice down payment on that new lathe I have my eye on.

Nice design on the pen - took me a few glances at it trying to figure out how you colored the sun flower seed pen blank green.  Well I guess it was not made out of sun flower seeds after all.

Good work, now to package up my pen to send out this week.

Bradbn4


----------



## Bucurestean

Joe, aka Clewless,
your pen is finished and will be in the mail this week. I also took some pictures for the album. I will wait to submit them until you let me know you got the pen.
Hope you like it[]
Adrian


----------



## Jim in Oakville

[][]

I finally sent my pen to DocStram today....Enjoy it Al!!!

[]


Oh what a great feeling!!!


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />[][]
> 
> I finally sent my pen to DocStram today....Enjoy it Al!!!
> 
> []
> 
> 
> Oh what a great feeling!!!


I'm off this week for Thanksgiving ... and I'll be at the mailbox waiting!


----------



## Bucurestean

Rob, 
you can go ahead and post the picture of the pen if you want. I received the pen yesterday, however I am out of town and will not get to see it until Wednesday, when I get back. From what my wife tells me it's an awesome pen. Another one for my growing collection.
Thank you very much.
Adrian


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

I received a fantastic pen from Andrew (UKPenturner). He did a great job of turning and the CA/BLO finish is terrific. Itâ€™s a Jr. Gent(V2) made with English Burr Oak. He also sent a few gorgeous blanks from England for me to play with. He said he has a photo and will post it soon. The pen will be residing in my personal collection.
Thanks again Andrew.[][]


----------



## Bucurestean

Joe, aka Clewless
your pen is in the mail, sent via Priority mail. You should have it by Monday at the latest. Please let me know so I can post the picture to the album.
Hope you like it,[]
Adrian


----------



## TheHeretic

I had recieved my pen a couple of weeks ago. But as I tour on the road I finally got it last nite.  

HLY CRP!!!!!!   I do love the pen.  I cannot take photos to put them up.  

EMackerall.  If you have any photos pleas put them up.   I know I will use that pen for a while.   

ozmandus yours goes out tommorrow.


Dean


----------



## Jim in Oakville

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />[][]
> 
> I finally sent my pen to DocStram today....Enjoy it Al!!!
> 
> []
> 
> 
> Oh what a great feeling!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off this week for Thanksgiving ... and I'll be at the mailbox waiting!
Click to expand...



Okay!

Hey Al, please don't look at the PITH album yet, your pen is posted there and I do not want you to see it till you get it in your hands..


----------



## Darley

I received my pen from Wayne ( 1080wayne ) a BEAUTIFUL El Grande RB with Manitoba Maple wood, Wayne did a excellent work,(worms as hands on the wood before him)Great work Wayne I will nurture this one with the other previous 2 pens, Thanks

Edit : will take photos to send to Jeff


----------



## emackrell

Dean, glad you like it!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Trapshooter

Just recieved my pen today from Serge.  BEUTIFUL[]
  Segmented Cigar with woods I never have heard of and I believe, by looking at Serges nice pens in his album, some sea snake[]
Very nice finish, my wife thinks she is going to take this pen.
/
/
Thanks for the time and effort you put in to this pen for me and thank you for the blanks to play with.[][]
/
/
/
Rob,  I will have your pen in the mail this Monday


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by Trapshooter_
> <br />Just recieved my pen today from Serge.  BEUTIFUL[]
> Segmented Cigar with woods I never have heard of and I believe, by looking at Serges nice pens in his album, some sea snake[]
> Very nice finish, my wife thinks she is going to take this pen.
> /
> /
> Thanks for the time and effort you put in to this pen for me and thank you for the blanks to play with.[][]
> /
> /
> /
> Rob,  I will have your pen in the mail this Monday



I'm please you like it Scott,Bottom Barrel is, scallops of the nib are done with Sheaoak, Emu Apple and Mango, It's right is Australian Sea Snake skin, all laminated cut as been cut @ 0.0615" ( I set @ 0.06 but my stop block might have move ) the bottom barrel is finished with Grey Ironbark Burl, the top barrel is the same wood laminating but I didn't want to do any scallop on it, the bottom barrel got 2 different finish, 1 finish for the PR as well as 1 for the wood CA .....................be careful it will walk about, your LOYL got an eye on it []

Are you goin to send the photos to Jeff or would you like me to do?


----------



## Papabear

[}]
ATTENTION JOSH!  I regret to inform you that your pen will likely not arrive.  You see its my best work yet and I think the postman is going to swipe it from his mail bag, so you'd better keep'n eye out on'm.

I hope you like it.


----------



## johncrane

OK Randy has sent me a email he now has his pith pen.Finally!! l would like to say it has been  my pleasure doing this. l have emailed Jeff the photo of the pen. also to everyone who have made this all happen and to Toni! my pen maker Thank YOU![]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Papabear_
> <br />[}]
> ATTENTION JOSH!  I regret to inform you that your pen will likely not arrive.  You see its my best work yet and I think the postman is going to swipe it from his mail bag, so you'd better keep'n eye out on'm.
> 
> I hope you like it.



Troy- if that happens, this is where the PITH Mistress[:X] steps in and has to straighten things out. You'll have to send Josh TWO pens, and me ONE pen, for my having to intervene[:0][:0]. And I'd suggest that you package them in top secret materials of some sort when you send them, b/c if another postman swipes the next ones, then you'll be up to owing Josh FOUR pens and me TWO[:0][:0][:0]! (Maybe you should consider hand delivery...) [][]


----------



## DocStram

Ya know how sometimes when you pick up a pen and hold it in your hand ....it just "feels right"?  I mean, the whole Gestalt experience is there?  Well, that's what I got from Jim in Oakville. It's a beautiful Gent Jr - dyed box elder with great color.  It's nothing less than top shelf thanks to Jim's great craftsmanship.  Take a look in the Pith album ... and turn green with envy.  
Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Jim in Oakville

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Ya know how sometimes when you pick up a pen and hold it in your hand ....it just "feels right"?  I mean, the whole Gestalt experience is there?  Well, that's what I got from Jim in Oakville. It's a beautiful Gent Jr - dyed box elder with great color.  It's nothing less than top shelf thanks to Jim's great craftsmanship.  Take a look in the Pith album ... and turn green with envy.
> Thanks, Jim!



Hi Al,

I am thrilled you like the pen, your words are very kind and I am blessed that you were my recipient![]


----------



## Jim15

Hello Everyone,
  I want to thank Tone for the beautiful pen and stand. It is a new type pen. Its is completely made of wood with no metal pieces other than the refill. I can tell a lot of effort and time was spent thinking of how to make it and a lot of time in executing his plan. It is a great looking pen. Photo sent to Jeff for album. Thanks again Tone.


----------



## tone

Thanks Jim for the kind words. I was alot of fun to make the pen. The idea came from trying to figure out what to do with the Schmidt Capless refills that I bought thinking that they would fit the rollerball kits.

Thanks also to Angela for putting this together. I'm looking forward to the next one.

Tony


----------



## angboy

If you have received your PITH pen, please use the contact option here to let me know. I just need one quick sentence saying "angboy received her pen from jssmith" Thanks!


----------



## Draken

Ok Massman, your pen went into the mail today.  I expect you'll receive it no later than Friday.  Let me know once received and I'll give a photo of it to Jeff for posting.  Do hope you enjoy it, figured I'd try something new, and it didn't turn out too bad.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Tubby

Pssherman,

Your pen goes in the mail tomorrow.  Hope you like it!![][][]

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## mick

Tubby,
Your pen went in the mail today. 
Hope you like it!
Let me know when tyou get it and I'll send Jeff the picture....unless you'd like to take one!
Mike


----------



## Papabear

Josh be watch'n your mail tomorrow, you should catch that mailman before he snags your pen... 
Let me know how it arrives and if anything is damaged or not.

PapaBear


----------



## airrat

Brokenbit did you get the package I sent you?


----------



## jssmith3

I recieved my pen from Geo in Winnipeg and the picture does not do it justice.  It's the first acrylic pen I have ever owned and I love it.  He also included a beautiful blue acrylic blank that I cannot wait to turn.  Will show a picture of it when I do though.  Thanks again George.

Janet


----------



## Penmonkey

Cigarman has received my pen. You can see it here. http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/IAP_Photo_Album/PITH2006Penmonkey.jpg

I have not yet received mine, but Dave said he has not forgotten.[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

You're most welcome Janet. I enjoyed making it for you. I consider myself to be a bit photographically challenged.[:I]


----------



## pssherman

tweetfaip,

I just put your pen in the mail. You should get it in a day or two. Let me know when you get it so that I can submit the photo to Jeff.

Paul in AR


----------



## wudnhed

Was just looking at the PITH phot album and all your pens are beautiful.


----------



## smoky10

I just received a box from mrcook4570 and in it was some great pen blanks. They are amazing and if this isn't enough there was a artist pen that is absolutely fantastic, I love it. The workmanship, fit, and finish are perfect. Thank you very much Stan.... Tom

P.S. Please go to the PITH album to see this pen when it is uploaded.


----------



## redbulldog

Michael (MDWine) Did you receive my email to you? Have you received the PITH pen yet? 
Thanks


----------



## mick

My pen from Dario arrived today....it's a beauty. I'll let him post the pics ....they're probably better than any I could take!


----------



## Doghouse

DocStram's pen arrived today.  Sorry, I cannot get a pic up tonight, Daveturns05 is over working on box tops for cedar chests.  I will try to get it up tomarrow night.  Bicote beauty.


----------



## tweetfaip

I received a beautiful pen from pssherman today.  Great job!  Excellent fit and finish!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## lwalden

Mailman just got here, and had a most beautiful pen for delivery from Ranic- Looks fantastic!! My wife is ooohing and ahhhing as well, so I can already tell I'm going to have to be careful in making sure that she understands that while Texas is a community property state, that doesn't apply to gifts, so she'll need to keep her mitts off!!
Thanks again- Iâ€™ll get an e-mail sent to Angela that delivery came through today!!


----------



## Tubby

I received a wonderful Denim Sierra today from Mick.  I will post a pic if i can pry it from LOML's hands []

Thanks again Mick

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, Tx


----------



## bca1313

I got my pen today and it was a very nice tulip wood cigar.  carverken made the pen.  Thanks for doing all the work on this.  It was fun.

Ben


----------



## jjenk02

jjenk02 received his pen from jtate and its a beauty.


----------



## ken69912001

I received my PITH pen from woodchuckd yesterday. Will post pic later tonight.


----------



## pssherman

I received a beautiful snakeskin pen from Ed Jordan (Tubby) yesterday. Thanks Ed.

Paul in AR


----------



## Draken

I received a beautiful (unknown) burl Sierra from jbburri.  Beautiful wood and a great finish on it.  He'll send photos to Jeff, but if he doesn't, I'll see if I can snap a few of it.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## TellicoTurning

Got a great Lacewood Baron from the Heretic today... great pen.. have to guard it from my wife though.[8D]


----------



## Snazzypens

you men make us wives out to be bad theifs here[] LOL
bye Toni


----------



## Rob

Got home late last night to find a box from Trapshooter (Scott).  Opened it to find an incredible Jr Gent made of "wormy" curly Chestnut with a laminated Celtic Cross in the cap end.  What a beauty [].  There was also the added surprise of finding another Chestnut blank and one of Wenge.  It was like Christmas come early.  If Scott can't post a photo, I will, with his permission.  Thanks so much Scott.

Angela...thanks for running this PITH.  Great fun.  I'm already looking forward to the next one.

Rob


----------



## Trapshooter

Rob,  thanks for the kind words, glad you like it,I had fun making it. Jeff has a pic of your pen posted now.


----------



## Boomalia

Received my pen from Angela aka the Pen Mistress. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Snazzypens

Today I received 2 not 1 gorgeous pens from Randy. RTGLeck. Mate awesome pens and some real flash pen blanks. I am so priveledged to receive his pen all done up in the fancy leather case. I had never even seen these cases before. Presentation is awesome. I am so privledged and over joyed by my PITH partner
bye Toni[][][]


----------



## emackrell

Last night I got home (after a painful day at work) to find a gorgeous Sedona pen awaiting me from Massman!  It completely made my day.  Massman, thanks so much!  If I can get my home email working I will take and post photos this weekend.

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## angboy

OK everyone, here's an update. As far as I can tell, the following matches are the only ones that may still be outstanding. If you are on this list and have actually gotten your pen, please let me know, so that your pen giver won't be on the naughty list!

BigL makes a pen for jtate
BigRob777 makes a pen for Dario
brokenbit makes a pen for jacurl
Bud Duffy makes a pen for Blind_Squirrel 
buzzb makes a pen for jkoehler
hdbblue makes a pen for 1080Wayne
jcarrell makes a pen for carverken 
Jerry Adams makes a pen for Tbone
jkoehler makes a pen for tnilmer1
Johnathan makes a pen for Bud Duffy
Lynn Livingston makes a pen for Butcher
MDWine makes a pen for Malainse
MesquiteMan makes a pen for fritzmccorkle
nilsatcraft makes a pen for buzzb
Schneider makes a pen for jb_pratt
Scott makes a pen for Lynn Livingston
TBone makes a pen for NavyDiver (Eric)
tcastel makes a pen for nilsatcraft 
tnilmer1 makes a pen for hdbblue
TomJ makes a pen for Jerry Adams
Woodnknots makes a pen for Penmonkey


----------



## Malainse

Today, I received a beautiful mesquite with sapwood fountain pen from MDWine.
The finish is lacquer and MM'd.  Will photo and forward to be posted.

Thanx Mike, the pen was more then worth the wait...

Mal.


----------



## Snazzypens

My camera is still in getting fixed to get a photo of what Randy sent to me. I will get it done soon. My deepest apologies
Toni


----------



## NavyDiver

Got my PITH pen from TBONE in the mail yesterday, along with some material for the boys to work with.  Beautiful pen!  Thanks very much Tommy!


----------



## angboy

OK, a few more people are off the naughty list! Here's what's still missing:

BigL makes a pen for jtate
BigRob777 makes a pen for Dario
brokenbit makes a pen for jacurl
Bud Duffy makes a pen for Blind_Squirrel 
buzzb makes a pen for jkoehler
hdbblue makes a pen for 1080Wayne
jcarrell makes a pen for carverken 
Jerry Adams makes a pen for Tbone
jkoehler makes a pen for tnilmer1
Johnathan makes a pen for Bud Duffy
Lynn Livingston makes a pen for Butcher
MesquiteMan makes a pen for fritzmccorkle
nilsatcraft makes a pen for buzzb
Schneider makes a pen for jb_pratt
Scott makes a pen for Lynn Livingston
tcastel makes a pen for nilsatcraft 
tnilmer1 makes a pen for hdbblue
Woodnknots makes a pen for Penmonkey


----------



## Papabear

Sounds like I need to sharpen up my chisels... HO HO HO


----------



## woodchuckd

[:0] Once again my procrastination makes me look like a real jerk.[:I][:0][:0]  I received my pen from jacurl quite some time ago.  I use it in my planner every day.  I love it.[]  I just forgot to post here (I think, didn't want to peruse 21 pages trying to find out!)  Thank you Joe.

Dana


----------



## angboy

Another update, not completed exchanges:

BigL makes a pen for jtate
BigRob777 makes a pen for Dario
brokenbit makes a pen for jacurl
Bud Duffy makes a pen for Blind_Squirrel 
buzzb makes a pen for jkoehler
hdbblue makes a pen for 1080Wayne
jcarrell makes a pen for carverken 
Jerry Adams makes a pen for Tbone
jkoehler makes a pen for tnilmer1
Johnathan makes a pen for Bud Duffy
Lynn Livingston makes a pen for Butcher
MesquiteMan makes a pen for fritzmccorkle
nilsatcraft makes a pen for buzzb
Schneider makes a pen for jb_pratt
tcastel makes a pen for nilsatcraft 
tnilmer1 makes a pen for hdbblue
Woodnknots makes a pen for Penmonkey


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

I too have recently gotten my pen from Bud.  All I can say about it is <b>_<u>WOW!!!</u>_</b>  I will take a picture and get it posted as soon as I can.

Bud, thank you for the BEAUTIFUL pen!


----------



## angboy

One more update:



> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Another update, not completed exchanges:
> 
> BigL makes a pen for jtate
> BigRob777 makes a pen for Dario
> brokenbit makes a pen for jacurl
> buzzb makes a pen for jkoehler
> hdbblue makes a pen for 1080Wayne
> jcarrell makes a pen for carverken
> Jerry Adams makes a pen for Tbone
> jkoehler makes a pen for tnilmer1
> Johnathan makes a pen for Bud Duffy
> Lynn Livingston makes a pen for Butcher
> MesquiteMan makes a pen for fritzmccorkle
> nilsatcraft makes a pen for buzzb
> Schneider makes a pen for jb_pratt
> tcastel makes a pen for nilsatcraft
> tnilmer1 makes a pen for hdbblue
> Woodnknots makes a pen for Penmonkey


----------



## bud duffy

You are welcome Scott it took me quite a while to figure out what to make , soooo many choices!  I figured it is hard to go wrong with that one, and you dont have to worry about the finish wearing off of antler.

                     Bud


----------



## angboy

Another update:

BigL makes a pen for jtate
BigRob777 makes a pen for Dario
brokenbit makes a pen for jacurl
Bud Duffy makes a pen for Blind_Squirrel 
buzzb makes a pen for jkoehler
Jerry Adams makes a pen for Tbone
jkoehler makes a pen for tnilmer1
Johnathan makes a pen for Bud Duffy
Lynn Livingston makes a pen for Butcher
MesquiteMan makes a pen for fritzmccorkle
nilsatcraft makes a pen for buzzb
Schneider makes a pen for jb_pratt
tcastel makes a pen for nilsatcraft 
tnilmer1 makes a pen for hdbblue

I know several people who haven't gotten their pen yet seem to have had reliable contact with the pen maker and it seems like they'll get their pen, only late. But if you haven't gotten your pen and haven't received communication from your pen maker and are doubting that you're going to get a pen, please send me an e-mail and let me know!


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I'm in.  I'll send you an email.  And, just so you know, it will be all your fault if someone defaults.[]  Then you have to make a pen to make up for it.[}]



Angela, it looks like you have a bunch of pens to make[]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I'm in.  I'll send you an email.  And, just so you know, it will be all your fault if someone defaults.[]  Then you have to make a pen to make up for it.[}]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, it looks like you have a bunch of pens to make[]
Click to expand...


Oh darn, I was hoping everyone would forget about that post Gerry had made! []


----------



## carverken

I do want to clear the air.  Jcarrell has been in contact with me throughout the process. Due to work and other obligations he was slightly delayed.  Well I can assure all that the pen was well worth the wait.  I am getting a new camera for christmas and will update with a photo at that time.  Thank you Jeff for the wonderful pen and Angboy/ Angela for coordinating the event.
Ken


----------



## DocStram

I'll be glad to help out also.


----------



## 1080Wayne

Angela  Received a lovely Pacific yew cigar and keychain from hdblue over a week ago . Haven`t been able to get a picture yet .  My humble apologies to Harvey .   Wayne


----------



## angboy

OK everyone, there is no more naughty list!! All of the PITH pens have been taken care of, and everyone will have their pen very soon, I am 100% certain about that- so for the people who've had to wait, thanks for being patient while your pen maker got your pen done.

I'm declaring this PITH officially over but if you haven't sent a picture to Jeff yet, please do so- it'd be great to have all of the pens pictured in there!

It's been fun and thanks everyone for making it a success!

Your PITH Mistress,
Angela


----------



## redbulldog

Angela:
I think I can speak for all who were involved with the PITH this year. A GREAT BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU HAVE MANAGED TO GET DONE, AND IN GOOD TIME.
We also want to thank Jeff for posting the pictures.
THANK YOU; THANK YOU; THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Jim15

I agree with redbulldog, thanks very much.


----------



## jjenk02

Ditto


----------



## TBone

As a very new beginner, I was hesitant to join the PITH.  I didn't want someone to give up a very nice pen and get one of mine.  However Angela talked me into it and after one blow out, a bushing that didn't seat all the way and sanding off the finish 3 times, I finished my first Jr Gent.  I learned an awful lot and every pen I've made since then were better because of it and that's what I wanted.  Thank you Angela for your hard work and thanks for talking me into joining.  I had fun and met the recipient of my PITH pen as well as a couple of other members.


----------



## DocStram

Great Job, Angela!  I don't think any of us realize how many long hours of hard work you put into the 2006 PITH. We really appreciate what you have accomplished.  Another big thanks to Jeff.  You did a terrific job of posting the photos in the albm.


----------



## Nils

Due to a long series of delays, mostly on my part, I just received my pen from TCastel today.  It's a beautiful Black TN Jr. Gents made out of Bolivian Rosewood.  It actually came a couple weeks ago but we had moved so our neighbors held it then my wife left it at the gym so our neighbors ended up with it again and... you get the picture.  I got it today and want to say thanks to TCastel for doing such a great job on a beautiful pen.


----------



## fritzmccorkle

I'd like to give a big thanks to Ken Nelsen who sent me a very very nice engraved zebrawood slimline which arrived yesterday.  Ken wasn't late.  He filled in and made me a pen after the person who had my name chose not to.  Thanks so much Ken.  Great Pen!!!


----------



## Papabear

picture, pictures!


----------



## TBone

I would also like to thank Troy Hall for sending me an extremely nice engraved slimline.  Being a newbie, I'm not sure if it's olivewood or zebrawood.  But it is a beautiful slimline and Ken did a great job engraving it.  Papabear also filled in for someone who chose not to follow through.  Thank you Troy, for proving that this is a great group of people.  I will post pictures soon


----------



## Papabear

Tommy, its Bethlehem Olive wood.  I'm glad you like it.  I'm anxious to see which one you got.  Each one was different from the other in design but all were made with BOW.  Ken graciously agreed to do the engraving magic he is known for.  I  made 6 pens of various designs and sent them off to him.  I'm glad you liked it. Appreciate the compliment as I'm a fairly new turner also.


----------



## fritzmccorkle

My Bad!!!  I just found out that my pen wasn't made by Ken Nelson, it was made by Troy Hall who sent it through Ken for engraving.  I really appreciate it Troy.  Very nice pen.  and not only that, but it's Bethlehem Olivewood and not Zebra.  thanks so much Troy!


----------



## TBone

Troy, the pen I got has a feature in the grain that looks like the Lone Ranger's mask.  I like the way it shows just below the clip.  I hope I can get a picture that does justice to your work


----------



## tnilmerl

jkoehler,

Got the pen.  Looks Great!  Appears to a modified slimline in Zebrawood with a antler center band and gold fittings.  Extra nice is the engraving.  Everyone who has seen the pen likes the overall form and especially the quality of the engraving.  Thanks!

-travis


----------



## Papabear

Wow, everyone thinks its zebrawood... interesting... Actually travis, its BOW with a modifed "bead" for the CB.  Yes it is a modified slimline.  I appreciate the compliment.
how about a pic.  I'm dying to see how the engraving came out!  I just did the penwork.


----------



## angboy

I just wanted to let everyone know in case there's some confusion- some PITH pen recipients may end up getting two pens. A few weeks after the final day for when pens were supposed to be sent to the member, there were still quite a few members who had not received their pen. Some were not sent by the maker for reasonable reasons, but the bottom line was that there were quite a few people who had sent a pen out to their intended recipient, and not gotten a pen themselves. 

Several IAP members had volunteered to make a pen for anyone who didn't get a pen, and we all knew from the last PITH that was done, that there likely would be some who didn't get their pen. At the point when it was several weeks after the deadline, I decided to go ahead and have those kind volunteers make pens for those who hadn't gotten a pen. Inevitably, I guessed that some pens would arrive from the original assigned maker, at the same time or after the substitute pen had been received.

So if anyone wonders why someone sends in two different pen pictures, this is why. Obviously Troy has been found out as the maker of some of the pens, and he was one of the very kind people who volunteered to make some of the extra pens.

My opinion was that this group of people (who hadn't gotten a pen)had been very patient and waited a long time to get a pen, and shouldn't have had to wait any longer. So I was more concerned about making sure that they did get a pen, than worrying about them possibly getting two pens.

I want to recognize the other people who volunteered and made pens for people, but I am cotacting each of them first to be sure they are OK with being "outed"!


----------



## angboy

Thanks to two of our IAP members who made pens for people:

Tom Stover AKA smoky10

James Jenkins AKA jjenk02


----------



## Papabear

angela you'r going to have to start whipping people for not posting images LOL


----------



## TBone

Troy,

I have been tied up preparing to move my 84 year old mom from her home of 40+ years into a duplex to downsize and get her closer to family.  I promise to post a picture of the one I received.   I will try tonight.  My photo tent and tripod got packed away for Christmas, but I do have an extra light from Santa to try out.   []  Although it's still the same photgrapher []

I will say that your pen has already resulted in an inquiry about making one like it for sale.


----------



## Papabear

wow, I'm shocked.  I know the pressures of moving.  We just did that this summer and still don't have everything out of storage.


----------



## Papabear

Ok, all you guys.  Where's the photo's?  Curious minds want to know!


----------



## Penmonkey

http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_cat.asp?sqldtl=3029


----------



## Papabear

is it the fountain pen? on page 1?


----------



## angboy

Here's one of the pens that Troy AKA papabear made, for Fritz:


----------



## Papabear

Ken, did a great job!


----------



## fritzmccorkle

He did do an awesome job as did you Troy!  Also, last week i got my pen from Mesquite Man.  he originally had my name and got that one out.  Holy cow was it nice also.  not to mention the extra blanks he put in for me to turn.  I really appreciate it Curtis.  i wish i'd posted this sooner, but i have been working a lot extra due to the sale we just finished up here hat Woodturningz.  you guys were both great for making me a pen.  can't wait until next pen swap!


----------



## Papabear

LOL, when it rains it pours!  Glad you got your pen


----------



## Dario

I got my pen from Rob today.  I will try to post a pic tonight.


----------



## Papabear

Dario, could you post a pic of the pen I sent you too please.


----------



## Dario

Troy,

I would but I didn't receive it.  When did you send it?


----------



## Papabear

Wife says you should have gotten a pen engraved by Ken Nelson with the words "Pith 2006" and your name on it.  Unless we're confused.  I'm pretty sure you were on our list.

Can't remember if you were "added" or subtracted from our list [B)]


----------



## Dario

Wow, and I just met Ken last Friday!  I will let you know if it shows up.  One thing for sure...you didn't get my address [] so unless you got it from someone else...it probably won't show up.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Papabear

ah nuts, I knew I should've kept a list of who got pens.


----------



## Dario

Troy,

It is the thought that counts.  I thank you very much [^][].


----------



## BigRob777

Dario asked me to post these pics of the pen I made him, as I already had the pics.  It's pomelle bubinga and is my first baron.  He gave me some leeway, because of my back problems.  It's the first pen I've turned since October.  Thanks for the time Dario.  I can't figure out how to post it in the album.



<br />
I must have used different lighting for this one:


<br />


----------

